# Wavesport Stubby for Sale - Denver



## brangray

I have a '98 Wavesport Stubby for sale. It is in good condition and has a good outfitting with a seat and hip pads. Great creekboat! I'm asking $400 for it. Call me at 404-423-3277 (cell) or e-mail me at [email protected] if you are interested and want to take a look.


----------

